
Encryption app ‘SIGNAL’ fights censorship with a clever workaround - gauMah
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/encryption-app-signal-fights-censorship-clever-workaround/amp/
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13245970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13245970)

